# Déposer une application iPhone sur l'AppStore



## letzvva (17 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans le cadre de mon stage, je dois développer une application iPhone pour mon entreprise.
Ne connaissant pas le fonctionnement de l'AppStore, j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible qu'une entreprise dépose gratuitement son application iPhone sur l'AppStore ?

Si oui quelle est la procédure ?

Merci d'avance,

Bonne fin de journée


----------



## pickwick (17 Août 2009)

il faut te rendre sur le site d'Apple

http://developer.apple.com/iphone/program/


----------



## letzvva (17 Août 2009)

Donc si j'ai bien compris il faut payer soit  99$ soit 299$ pour l'option pro, pour pouvoir déposer des applications iPhone sur l'AppStore ?

Je travaille déjà avec le SDK, téléchargé sur le Dev Center d'Apple, il n'existe aucun autre moyen pour déposer une application sur l'AppStore que celui donné par pickwick ?


----------



## pickwick (17 Août 2009)

Si cela existait, cela se saurait ici ....


----------



## letzvva (17 Août 2009)

ok, merci pickwick pour ces réponses rapides.

Bonne fin de journée


----------

